# Lionhead Rabbit Thread



## 1Chick Magnet

I have lionhead Rabbits.  I would love to see pictures of your lionheads.

If you have questions on the breed, post them here.

how often do you feed papaya?

I would like to see different colors.

I have a young kit that I am not sure of the color.  I might need help to ID the color when the kit develops more.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

can someone explain the difference between single and double mane?


----------



## therealsilkiechick

at the moment i have 3 but have raised/bred other colors. post pics of it and i'll see if i can help ya with color.

a single mane just has the mane around the face and a double mane has that plus a skirt around the butt. my boys r in moult but all mine r double maned.

rew doe






broken blue buck father to to the next one





broken blue buck


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> at the moment i have 3 but have raised/bred other colors. post pics of it and i'll see if i can help ya with color.
> 
> a single mane just has the mane around the face and a double mane has that plus a skirt around the butt. my boys r in moult but all mine r double maned.
> 
> rew doe
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g75/sissybear/Mobile Uploads/0224111448a.jpg
> 
> broken blue buck father to to the next one
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g75/sissybear/Mobile Uploads/0114111445.jpg
> 
> broken blue buck
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g75/sissybear/Mobile Uploads/0114111442.jpg


my little one is only 11 days old.  the mom is siamese sable and the dad is black.  I have 12 kits right now from 4 different moms. I have black and blue and this little one looks different from them. I will take a photo when it gets a little more fur.  it is lighter than the blue.  it is kind of a dusty light grey.
is there more than 1 shade of broken blue? I am wondering if there are any that are light blue.
I love your photos and thanks for posting them.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

these are 2 week old lionheads.  what color are they? any parts that are not visable are white.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

left broken chestnut and right broken tort i think.


----------



## BellLisaMo

This was my Janis when she was a baby.
Now she is older and even had a litter of 5 babies on her own :O)


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> left broken chestnut and right broken tort i think.


thanks, I was wondering if they were something other than broken because of so much white.  I had no clue on the chestnut.  I will have to get a picture of the other baby.  right now it looks frosty pale blue.  I have a blue in another litter that is much darker.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> This was my Janis when she was a baby.
> Now she is older and even had a litter of 5 babies on her own :O)
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3421_newbabies_020.jpg


what colors were her babies?


----------



## BellLisaMo

I bred her to a blue buck, and we got 50/50. 2 white babies and 2 blue babies :O)


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> I bred her to a blue buck, and we got 50/50. 2 white babies and 2 blue babies :O)


I would like a white bunny and I have been wondering about white genetics.  does your girl have red or blue eyes? I think the genetics might be different for each eye color. I think it is great that you got both colors.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

from my experiences breeding. vienna marked(like u have a black lion with dutch markings for an example) and bew carry the blue eyed gene. unless u have a parent that is a carrier u will not get a blue eyed baby from them. 

for rew i believe cross to another rew will only throw rew babies. i don't think rew can mask color but someone who knows genetics more maybe can answer that better. that is the only differences i can think of off hand.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> from my experiences breeding. vienna marked(like u have a black lion with dutch markings for an example) and bew carry the blue eyed gene. unless u have a parent that is a carrier u will not get a blue eyed baby from them.
> 
> for rew i believe cross to another rew will only throw rew babies. i don't think rew can mask color but someone who knows genetics more maybe can answer that better. that is the only differences i can think of off hand.


I have a vm black doe and her 2 daughters that do not have any marks. one daughter is blue and one is black.  would it be possible to get blue eyes from anybody?  what would I have to breed to to get a bew?
I have a few girls who have rew in the pedigree.  how do I get rew kits?


----------



## BellLisaMo

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> BellLisaMo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bred her to a blue buck, and we got 50/50. 2 white babies and 2 blue babies :O)
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a white bunny and I have been wondering about white genetics.  does your girl have red or blue eyes? I think the genetics might be different for each eye color. I think it is great that you got both colors.
Click to expand...

My Janis Hoplin has ruby red eyes :O)


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellLisaMo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bred her to a blue buck, and we got 50/50. 2 white babies and 2 blue babies :O)
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a white bunny and I have been wondering about white genetics.  does your girl have red or blue eyes? I think the genetics might be different for each eye color. I think it is great that you got both colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Janis Hoplin has ruby red eyes :O)
Click to expand...

I love her name.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

my oldest kits are almost 4 weeks old now.  they are coming out of the nestbox and are starting to eat.  the next oldest have opened eyes. the one that looked like a frosted blue is really nice.  I think it is a regular blue.  the fur is very long.  the 6 youngest are also doing great.  chubby little tummies.


----------



## CYGChickies

I just bought two black month-old kits. I was told the dam was red and the sire was gray and that they were the only two born in their litter. I'm planning to cross them once and see what colors I can get and whether or not the small litter size is genetic. Hopefully I'll end up with a litter of nice kittens and a head full of answers.

Does anybody know what the procedure will be to register lionhead once their recognized by the ARBA? Does the rabbit need the three-generation pedigree or just a blood test or physical exam by a registrar? 

Very new to rabbits so thanks for the advice!

CYG


----------



## Arabiansnob

To get a lionhead do you breed 2 lionheads together? or do you have to breed a lion head rabbits to a non lion headed rabbit?


----------



## Eia

Our Broken Tort VM "Chaz"
















One of Chaz's Eyes has half brown and half Blue which is a DQ but we love him anyway!


----------



## Tab003

To register them, they will have to be accepted by ARBA. Then You need a pedigree at least 3 generations and the animal will be checked for any disqualifications. Also, you need to be a member of ARBA. If all checks out the registrar will put a tattoo in the animals rt. ear.  I think it cost about $7 to register ea one.

Tab


----------



## M.R. Lops

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> therealsilkiechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left broken chestnut and right broken tort i think.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I was wondering if they were something other than broken because of so much white.  I had no clue on the chestnut.  I will have to get a picture of the other baby.  right now it looks frosty pale blue.  I have a blue in another litter that is much darker.
Click to expand...

A broken colored rabbit with less than 10% of color on their body is called a "Charlie".  That's what both of yours are.  Generally you don't really want charlies in your breeding program, but they can be useful if you breed a charlie to a solid then you get 100% brokens.  And its the only combination to get all brokens.  
http://www.hillsborohollands.com/Color_Guide.html


----------



## Connorrm

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealsilkiechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left broken chestnut and right broken tort i think.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I was wondering if they were something other than broken because of so much white.  I had no clue on the chestnut.  I will have to get a picture of the other baby.  right now it looks frosty pale blue.  I have a blue in another litter that is much darker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A broken colored rabbit with less than 10% of color on their body is called a "Charlie".  That's what both of yours are.  Generally you don't really want charlies in your breeding program, but they can be useful if you breed a charlie to a solid then you get 100% brokens.  And its the only combination to get all brokens.
> http://www.hillsborohollands.com/Color_Guide.html
Click to expand...

It's important to note that you can have a charlie colored animal that isn't a genetic double broken carrier. They can just have poor markings. As far as someone who asked about REW genetics:

Rew rabbits mask all other colors, however, it's recessive. So you can have a genetically black rabbit that displays the rew color because of the pairing of the cc series genes. This is the most simple way I can explain this without a total genetic over haul


----------



## ibreedlionheads

Looks like I'm reviving this thread.

I started breeding lionheads a little over a year ago. I started with pretty terrible stock, but after a few months I acquired pretty good stock from a good breeder in MD. I only have three animals in my rabbitry right now. This is definitely my favorite breed of rabbit.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

I just started breeding Lionheads. I have a doe & buck I use for therapy rabbits with clients. I am a clinical social worker. The first litter was born early on Dec 16th. I will add pics asap.

All 7 kits from largest to smallest. Taken 12/21/11








Mom- Cassie, age 8 mo.







Dad- Diego, age 14mo.


----------



## Ms. Research

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> I just started breeding Lionheads. I have a doe & buck I use for therapy rabbits with clients. I am a clinical social worker. The first litter was born early on Dec 16th. I will add pics asap.
> 
> All 7 kits from largest to smallest. Taken 12/21/11
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-21_160206-2.jpg
> 
> 
> Mom- Cassie, age 8 mo.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-16_160134.jpg
> 
> 
> Dad- Diego, age 14mo.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-11-06_223830.jpg


That's fantastic that you use your rabbits as therapy for others.  Have to agree 100%, animals truly help.  

Love your doe and buck.  Absolutely beautiful.  Can't wait to see what your kits turn out to be.  Please keep us posted.  

K


----------



## KDailey

Aww Chaz is sooo cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> I just started breeding Lionheads. I have a doe & buck I use for therapy rabbits with clients. I am a clinical social worker. The first litter was born early on Dec 16th. I will add pics asap.
> 
> All 7 kits from largest to smallest. Taken 12/21/11
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-21_160206-2.jpg
> 
> 
> Mom- Cassie, age 8 mo.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-16_160134.jpg
> 
> 
> Dad- Diego, age 14mo.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-11-06_223830.jpg


How are the little ones doing?  Hope all is well.  Would love to hear an update.

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies

The little one are doing good.  Here are some recent pics.


----------



## Ms. Research

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> The little one are doing good.  Here are some recent pics.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-01_133405-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-01_131900-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-27_150225-1.jpg


Absolutely precious.  Thanks for the update.

K


----------



## Ranch Girl

I'm gonna die from all the cuteness! 

~Aspen


----------



## wolftracks

Oh I need babies here. Love the pics on this site.


----------



## hemet dennis

Hmmm seems to be some refugees here tonight


----------



## wolftracks

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> Hmmm seems to be some refugees here tonight


Well at least after what? 8 months I finally got to post in here.

I have a feeling I'll be on this site non stop now too!


----------



## hemet dennis

wolftracks said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm seems to be some refugees here tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least after what? 8 months I finally got to post in here.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be on this site non stop now too!
Click to expand...

So does that mean less time on BYC or less sleep ?


----------



## wolftracks

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm seems to be some refugees here tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least after what? 8 months I finally got to post in here.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be on this site non stop now too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean less time on BYC or less sleep ?
Click to expand...

Who sleeps? I've had insomnia since I could walk.


----------



## hemet dennis

wolftracks said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least after what? 8 months I finally got to post in here.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be on this site non stop now too!
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean less time on BYC or less sleep ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sleeps? I've had insomnia since I could walk.
Click to expand...

Well I was born tired and never got rested


----------



## wolftracks

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean less time on BYC or less sleep ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who sleeps? I've had insomnia since I could walk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was born tired and never got rested
Click to expand...

Oh trust me I'm tired and tomorrow I'll be RE tired.    

OH I kill myself!

See........tired


----------



## wolftracks

I just realized I was still in this thread. To make up for it I thought I'd post pics of a couple of my rabbits.

Wascal






Charmer


----------



## Ms. Research

wolftracks said:
			
		

> I just realized I was still in this thread. To make up for it I thought I'd post pics of a couple of my rabbits.
> 
> Wascal
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3882_wascal-ly_face.jpeg
> 
> Charmer
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3882_tort_buck_11_weeks.jpeg


Beautiful Lionheads 

Really like your Charmer

K


----------



## wolftracks

These 2 are 1/2 brothers. Charmer has a full brother who is black. I loved Wascal so much I bought two more from his breeder. Charmer is the smallest.


----------



## wolftracks

Oh and thank you for the compliments. I really love these guys.


----------



## Ms. Research

wolftracks said:
			
		

> These 2 are 1/2 brothers. Charmer has a full brother who is black. I loved Wascal so much I bought two more from his breeder. Charmer is the smallest.


I like Wascal, but I guess I'm more leaning toward the Black gene.  But then again, I've got my fingers cross that the Blue Tort I want is male.  I'll know in 2 weeks.   Did you get does from this breeder?  Have you done any breeding with him?  Or are you just starting?

K


----------



## wolftracks

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are 1/2 brothers. Charmer has a full brother who is black. I loved Wascal so much I bought two more from his breeder. Charmer is the smallest.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Wascal, but I guess I'm more leaning toward the Black gene.  But then again, I've got my fingers cross that the Blue Tort I want is male.  I'll know in 2 weeks.   Did you get does from this breeder?  Have you done any breeding with him?  Or are you just starting?
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Wascal has thrown so cool colors. Haven't used Charmer yet. Weird but him and the full brother are just starting to look like they'll have Wascals fur. His back is perfect. Everything either meets or is spaced just right. Charmer should produce blues for me. I love blues. Even have blue chickens. LOL He should also produce chocolate. I want those bad. I need some new does though. Mine were older. I have a black, a seal and a sable point. 

I may use a Netherland that I have to see if I can keep them small. Some breeders are also working towarda the Lion Lops, so since I have a couple of Hollands, we'll see. The good thing about Lionheads is that if they look like a Lionhead, they are a Lionhead and they will produce the way they look. Don't know if the Lion Lops are going to go anywhere, but since I have decent lines I might at least breed once in a while and see where that goes. That's over thinking it though. Right now I just want my Lionheads to be what they're supposed to be.


----------



## Ms. Research

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are 1/2 brothers. Charmer has a full brother who is black. I loved Wascal so much I bought two more from his breeder. Charmer is the smallest.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Wascal, but I guess I'm more leaning toward the Black gene.  But then again, I've got my fingers cross that the Blue Tort I want is male.  I'll know in 2 weeks.   Did you get does from this breeder?  Have you done any breeding with him?  Or are you just starting?
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wascal has thrown so cool colors. Haven't used Charmer yet. Weird but him and the full brother are just starting to look like they'll have Wascals fur. His back is perfect. Everything either meets or is spaced just right. Charmer should produce blues for me. I love blues. Even have blue chickens. LOL He should also produce chocolate. I want those bad. I need some new does though. Mine were older. I have a black, a seal and a sable point.
> 
> I may use a Netherland that I have to see if I can keep them small. Some breeders are also working towarda the Lion Lops, so since I have a couple of Hollands, we'll see. The good thing about Lionheads is that if they look like a Lionhead, they are a Lionhead and they will produce the way they look. Don't know if the Lion Lops are going to go anywhere, but since I have decent lines I might at least breed once in a while and see where that goes. That's over thinking it though. Right now I just want my Lionheads to be what they're supposed to be.
Click to expand...

The Blue Tort I have has chocolate and diluted in his line.  I'm thinking with my does, I'll look for one that has Black and diluted, and seriously think of Chocolate.  Really not sure about the 2nd doe.  I want to see what my Blue Tort will do with a doe with Black and diluted.  I love the soft colors of the chocolate line but DH likes those bold black colors.  It should be interesting.  I want to get my buck first.  Let him settle and then get does.  I already have feelers out to several breeders in the area so I should be able to make my plans come to fruitation.  

Breeder that I'm looking at the Blue Tort, uses Netherlands to help her breeding stock.  But she lets everyone know what Generation that was.   

I love the thought of a Lionhead lop.  I think Holland Lops are so sweet.  But I have to agree, I would like my Lionheads to be what they're supposed to be.  Can't wait to start.  Hope you keep us posted on your breeding plans and how they are going. 

K


----------



## wolftracks

To bad we aren't closer. I'm going to be breeding Charmer to my black doe. She hasn't kindled though in a while, so I'm not sure how that's going to go. I like the blacks, but I love unique colors, so I hope I get something different along with blacks.


----------



## Ms. Research

wolftracks said:
			
		

> To bad we aren't closer. I'm going to be breeding Charmer to my black doe. She hasn't kindled though in a while, so I'm not sure how that's going to go. I like the blacks, but I love unique colors, so I hope I get something different along with blacks.


Wishing you luck with Charmer and the black doe.  I too love unique colors.  The most unique color I think is the Lilac.  I've been going on the breeder's website, and have been reading.  Very informative, very upfront about her breeding program and pedigrees.   The Buck of this Blue Tort has lilac genes.   Even DH, who loves black, was really impressed.  Plus was impressed with his Double Mane.  Really nice.  Soooo, who knows.  But I don't want to get ahead of myself.  Wish you were closer, too but hopefully you will allow me to pick your brains here and learn.  Would love to make Unique colors, along with Blacks, which I do like.   Lionheads are awesome.   So glad my DH got over the hair part.  Now that he knows the benefits of getting to know your rabbit through grooming, he's looking forward to seeing a Lionhead grow.  

Please keep us posted.  And BTW, would love to see your blue chickens.  Confession:  Lurker on BYC.  

K


----------



## wolftracks

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we aren't closer. I'm going to be breeding Charmer to my black doe. She hasn't kindled though in a while, so I'm not sure how that's going to go. I like the blacks, but I love unique colors, so I hope I get something different along with blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you luck with Charmer and the black doe.  I too love unique colors.  The most unique color I think is the Lilac.  I've been going on the breeder's website, and have been reading.  Very informative, very upfront about her breeding program and pedigrees.   The Buck of this Blue Tort has lilac genes.   Even DH, who loves black, was really impressed.  Plus was impressed with his Double Mane.  Really nice.  Soooo, who knows.  But I don't want to get ahead of myself.  Wish you were closer, too but hopefully you will allow me to pick your brains here and learn.  Would love to make Unique colors, along with Blacks, which I do like.   Lionheads are awesome.   So glad my DH got over the hair part.  Now that he knows the benefits of getting to know your rabbit through grooming, he's looking forward to seeing a Lionhead grow.
> 
> Please keep us posted.  And BTW, would love to see your blue chickens.  Confession:  Lurker on BYC.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Left you a post  here in other animals.


----------



## Ms. Research

wolftracks said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolftracks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we aren't closer. I'm going to be breeding Charmer to my black doe. She hasn't kindled though in a while, so I'm not sure how that's going to go. I like the blacks, but I love unique colors, so I hope I get something different along with blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you luck with Charmer and the black doe.  I too love unique colors.  The most unique color I think is the Lilac.  I've been going on the breeder's website, and have been reading.  Very informative, very upfront about her breeding program and pedigrees.   The Buck of this Blue Tort has lilac genes.   Even DH, who loves black, was really impressed.  Plus was impressed with his Double Mane.  Really nice.  Soooo, who knows.  But I don't want to get ahead of myself.  Wish you were closer, too but hopefully you will allow me to pick your brains here and learn.  Would love to make Unique colors, along with Blacks, which I do like.   Lionheads are awesome.   So glad my DH got over the hair part.  Now that he knows the benefits of getting to know your rabbit through grooming, he's looking forward to seeing a Lionhead grow.
> 
> Please keep us posted.  And BTW, would love to see your blue chickens.  Confession:  Lurker on BYC.
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left you a post  here in other animals.
Click to expand...

Thanks, saw the post.  Pretty birds, but don't let that disgusting act go unnoticed.  I'd find out who did that to my birds.  

K


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

hi everyone--I have not been on this site for a very long time.  I am very excited to see that this thread is active.  I am now starting my second season with lionheads.  I learned alot last year.  I now have a good variety of colors of lionheads.  I do have a blue eyed lilac doe    I also love blue and have blue bunnies and chickens.  we even have a blue splash duck  last year I produced lionheads-lionlops-and wooly lions.  I kept a chocolate wooly lion doe.  I have a broken chocolate holland buck that I use to make lion lops.  

I love all the photos that have been posted


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

here are two of my babies from last year


----------



## Ms. Research

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> here are two of my babies from last year
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2913_my_chickens_876.jpg


Absolutely precious!  Thanks for sharing!

K


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are two of my babies from last year
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2913_my_chickens_876.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely precious!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> K
Click to expand...

you are welcome.  all baby bunnies are so cute.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

does anyone know anything about genetics?  I am trying to figure out what I would get if I bred a harlequin to a broken chocolate.


----------



## Ms. Research

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> does anyone know anything about genetics?  I am trying to figure out what I would get if I bred a harlequin to a broken chocolate.


Harlequins are solid versions of the Broken Pattern called Tri-Color.    So it would be White (solid) and Black and Orange making it Tri.  Broken Chocolate would be two colors, white and chocolate.   I think you would get more black/orange than browns because bb is recessive to B which black and orange are.  

The E gene is what you need to really focus on.  Harlequin needs an ej.   ej is dominate over just e, but is hidden by E.  

Once you have the line (ej) do not breed with anything not ee.    You will get Tri's and Broken.  

But Black always dominates brown.  But kits could get the Bb gene, then bred to another with a bb gene, you could get the chocolate.   


K

eta:  No expert.  Just started learning myself.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know anything about genetics?  I am trying to figure out what I would get if I bred a harlequin to a broken chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequins are solid versions of the Broken Pattern called Tri-Color.    So it would be White (solid) and Black and Orange making it Tri.  Broken Chocolate would be two colors, white and chocolate.   I think you would get more black/orange than browns because bb is recessive to B which black and orange are.
> 
> The E gene is what you need to really focus on.  Harlequin needs an ej.   ej is dominate over just e, but is hidden by E.
> 
> Once you have the line (ej) do not breed with anything not ee.    You will get Tri's and Broken.
> 
> But Black always dominates brown.  But kits could get the Bb gene, then bred to another with a bb gene, you could get the chocolate.
> 
> 
> K
> 
> eta:  No expert.  Just started learning myself.
Click to expand...

I think I need the genetics for dummies explaination  
the harlequin is the doe
my buck choices are
broken chocolate
broken black
blue eyed white
black
blue
broken chestnut
tortiseshell

which buck would you use?


----------



## Ms. Research

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know anything about genetics?  I am trying to figure out what I would get if I bred a harlequin to a broken chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequins are solid versions of the Broken Pattern called Tri-Color.    So it would be White (solid) and Black and Orange making it Tri.  Broken Chocolate would be two colors, white and chocolate.   I think you would get more black/orange than browns because bb is recessive to B which black and orange are.
> 
> The E gene is what you need to really focus on.  Harlequin needs an ej.   ej is dominate over just e, but is hidden by E.
> 
> Once you have the line (ej) do not breed with anything not ee.    You will get Tri's and Broken.
> 
> But Black always dominates brown.  But kits could get the Bb gene, then bred to another with a bb gene, you could get the chocolate.
> 
> 
> K
> 
> eta:  No expert.  Just started learning myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I need the genetics for dummies explaination
> the harlequin is the doe
> my buck choices are
> broken chocolate
> broken black
> blue eyed white
> black
> blue
> broken chestnut
> tortiseshell
> 
> which buck would you use?
Click to expand...

I would go with the broken black.    Playing it safe sticking with the Black family.   But also if you go with the broken chocolate, you could also get a chocolate out of it if your Harlequin doe is Bb.    Chocolate is bb.    Could get bb kit.   Or it could show up second generation.  

Just as long as the broken (black or chocolate) has a ee in his Extension.  A Big E dominates over any e.  

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> here are two of my babies from last year
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2913_my_chickens_876.jpg


Very nice looking lionhead kits.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

I am so excited... I found another lionhead breeder that enjoys talking lionheads within an. hour of me. I also found a local farm supply store willing to buy my extra (pet) stock. I showed the mmanager pics of my furry guys & she was eased with them. I've seen dutcht & other meat rabbits. So I am glad to spread the lnhead bug to others in the area. I am relieved about continuing to breed especially with the firt litter having 7 live kits. Sorry abt the spellling... on my android &  its not easy to correct them. Ill post some new picks of the babies when I can get on a computer.


----------



## Ms. Research

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> I am so excited... I found another lionhead breeder that enjoys talking lionheads within an. hour of me. I also found a local farm supply store willing to buy my extra (pet) stock. I showed the mmanager pics of my furry guys & she was eased with them. I've seen dutcht & other meat rabbits. So I am glad to spread the lnhead bug to others in the area. I am relieved about continuing to breed especially with the firt litter having 7 live kits. Sorry abt the spellling... on my android &  its not easy to correct them. Ill post some new picks of the babies when I can get on a computer.


Congratulations on finding someone to talk to about your lionheads and breeding program.  Kudos on finding a place for your pet quality lionheads.  

Can't wait to see the pics of the babies.  

K


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequins are solid versions of the Broken Pattern called Tri-Color.    So it would be White (solid) and Black and Orange making it Tri.  Broken Chocolate would be two colors, white and chocolate.   I think you would get more black/orange than browns because bb is recessive to B which black and orange are.
> 
> The E gene is what you need to really focus on.  Harlequin needs an ej.   ej is dominate over just e, but is hidden by E.
> 
> Once you have the line (ej) do not breed with anything not ee.    You will get Tri's and Broken.
> 
> But Black always dominates brown.  But kits could get the Bb gene, then bred to another with a bb gene, you could get the chocolate.
> 
> 
> K
> 
> eta:  No expert.  Just started learning myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need the genetics for dummies explaination
> the harlequin is the doe
> my buck choices are
> broken chocolate
> broken black
> blue eyed white
> black
> blue
> broken chestnut
> tortiseshell
> 
> which buck would you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with the broken black.    Playing it safe sticking with the Black family.   But also if you go with the broken chocolate, you could also get a chocolate out of it if your Harlequin doe is Bb.    Chocolate is bb.    Could get bb kit.   Or it could show up second generation.
> 
> Just as long as the broken (black or chocolate) has a ee in his Extension.  A Big E dominates over any e.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

hi K--I'm with you right up to the e--what color does it stand for?
the broken choc and broken black are father and son.  the black being the son out of a solid blue doe.
the solid black buck I have is out of a broken blue chinchilla doe and a black buck who throws siamese sable. he is a half brother to the  2 little ones I just posted a picture of.


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> 1Chick Magnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are two of my babies from last year
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2913_my_chickens_876.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking lionhead kits.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> TherapyBunnies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited... I found another lionhead breeder that enjoys talking lionheads within an. hour of me. I also found a local farm supply store willing to buy my extra (pet) stock. I showed the mmanager pics of my furry guys & she was eased with them. I've seen dutcht & other meat rabbits. So I am glad to spread the lnhead bug to others in the area. I am relieved about continuing to breed especially with the firt litter having 7 live kits. Sorry abt the spellling... on my android &  its not easy to correct them. Ill post some new picks of the babies when I can get on a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on finding someone to talk to about your lionheads and breeding program.  Kudos on finding a place for your pet quality lionheads.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics of the babies.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

congrats and I want to see photos too


----------



## lovinglife

Any lion heads in Southern Idaho?


----------



## wolftracks

Looks like I'll be picking up a black tort doe next weekend. She's so cute and since I have Charmer, I hope I'll get more torts and maybe a blue or chocolate.

I have Charmer and my netherland doe together. I need to get more cages painted and get these Hollands out of my house. I have a feeling I'm going to end up finding a few new Lionhead does in the next couple of month, so I need all the space I can get.

BTW  Cute kits!


----------



## TherapyBunnies

1st litter, 7 kits, b. 12/16/11






Doe (Sable Pt Marten VM) with the 2 I am keeping for now Pt White & Sable Silver Marten





Daddy Buck Siamese sable




New Litter expected between now & 2/15/2012


New Pair Litter Due 2/17/2012
Broken Sable Doe









Opal Buck


----------



## TherapyBunnies

1Chick Magnet said:
			
		

> does anyone know anything about genetics?  I am trying to figure out what I would get if I bred a harlequin to a broken chocolate.


If you have a Black/Gold harlie I agree with the black buck. 

Google, Google, Google


----------



## wolftracks

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> 1st litter, 7 kits, b. 12/16/11
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-18_203301-1.jpg
> 
> Doe (Sable Pt Marten VM) with the 2 I am keeping for now Pt White & Sable Silver Marten
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-18_204952-2.jpg
> 
> Daddy Buck Siamese sable
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-11-20_172926-1.jpg
> New Litter expected between now & 2/15/2012
> 
> 
> New Pair Litter Due 2/17/2012
> Broken Sable Doe
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-23_154048.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-23_153812.jpg
> 
> Opal Buck
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-24_174130-1.jpghttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-24_174453-1.jpg


Love them!

Well I not only picked up my little doe, I also got both parents. So I've added a total of 3 torts today.  Now for some other colors. There's a show near me in I think February or March, so I'm going to be checking to see if I can scrape up enough to buy one or two more does at least.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Thanks Wolftracks. 

My 2 does are expected to kindle by Feb 17th. I really expect a litter in the nest few days & one around Feb 17th. 

I look forward to seeing all BYHs new Lionhead litters.


----------



## ibreedlionheads

My blue doe, Blueberry, kindled last night! I'm so excited because recently (for the past few months) I've been having horrid luck with breeding and such. (Uninterested bucks, inexperienced does making inferior nests which causes kits to die, etc.)

But yeah, now I'm not so discouraged. I think there's two REWs (hopefully they'll turn out pointed white, though) and two blacks/blues.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Congrats- so glad you have a successful kindling. 


			
				ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> My blue doe, Blueberry, kindled last night! I'm so excited because recently (for the past few months) I've been having horrid luck with breeding and such. (Uninterested bucks, inexperienced does making inferior nests which causes kits to die, etc.)
> 
> But yeah, now I'm not so discouraged. I think there's two REWs (hopefully they'll turn out pointed white, though) and two blacks/blues.


----------



## reereechickens

What is the temperament of the Lionheads? Do they nip, bite, love or hate to be held.  My Holland Lop was a nipper and biter, I got her from TSC and tried everything to stop the biting, nothing worked.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

hello! i do not have rabbits as of yet. but i am currently emailing back and forth with someone not too far (as in less than 3 hour+ drive) from me who is selling 2 lionheads and a hutch. might be getting them. fingers crossed!!! 
hoping to get into meat rabbits as well. but this is what is coming up so these may be my intro to buns. 
if i do get them though the buck is harlequin and the doe is broken black. the person told me. i have no clue on colors and names yet.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Lionheads are one of the more docile of the breeds. My bucks tend to be more affectionate. I use them as therapy rabbits with my clients & they are a hit. I've been around Mini Lops & Mini Rex and the Lionheads have a calmer,  more social & affectionate temperaments in my experience. The does do get more moody when pregnant & just after kindling.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

wohoo! so i am getting a harlaquin buck and two broken black does. all lionheads. and maybe a chocolate dutch doe, her 5 kits (2wks old), and a steel dutch buck. 
 ON SATURDAY!!! YAY!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Wow, instant herd. If possible post pics. We love pics.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

I admit it. I have lionhead fever. I brought home 2 more lionheads. My DH has been supportive so far, probably because I haven't said no to he & our son adding to the gun collection, a much more expensive hobby.







Miracle, a seal buck. He loves to play, but is easily startled. He got his name because he was the only kit in his litter that his inexperienced mom didn't eat a leg or foot off of when she was cleaning them.











Ebbuny, black otter doe VM. One eye is half blue half brown.





Now I have unrelated BEW carriers.


----------



## SarahMelisse

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> The little one are doing good.  Here are some recent pics.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-01_133405-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2012-01-01_131900-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-27_150225-1.jpg


I love how just the one is laying on its back in the last picture. Adorable!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

alrighty... some things got moved about so picking them up tomorrow.
i now have feeders, waterers, feed, clean barn (well at least where they are going. lol), hay bales ready, calender up in the barn,....
bought four small dog carriers at walmart. and have a slightly larger one already. the larger one will be for the momma and kits. 

SO EXCITED! SO EXCITED! SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Chick Magnet

I came home with 4 new lionheads today.  blue cream-opal-broken chestnut.  2 of the are from colorado.  I live in nh.  blood lines are totally different than anything I have.


----------



## Elfcreekfarm

I have two babies that Im unsure of their color can anyone help me? Im going to try to upload pics and post the link. 
Thanks!


Here is the link. http://photobucket.com/ECLionheads


----------



## tkfarms

I'm new to rabbits... I've had poultry for about 5 years now so this is a change in pace! As of right now I have 1 Senior Doe, 2 Junior Does, and 2 Junior Bucks. I kind of know what colors they are but not for positive yet. I LOVE the Lionheads! They are so calm and loving! I have a 13 year old sister and sometimes I wonder if the rabbits know what their cage even looks like because she's always handling them. I came home one day to find her and one of the does watching TV in the living room! So CUTE! I'll have to post pictures later. My youngest junior is 7 weeks - ish and the oldest I have is 3 years.

Tyler


----------



## ibreedlionheads

tkfarms said:
			
		

> I'm new to rabbits... I've had poultry for about 5 years now so this is a change in pace! As of right now I have 1 Senior Doe, 2 Junior Does, and 2 Junior Bucks. I kind of know what colors they are but not for positive yet. I LOVE the Lionheads! They are so calm and loving! I have a 13 year old sister and sometimes I wonder if the rabbits know what their cage even looks like because she's always handling them. I came home one day to find her and one of the does watching TV in the living room! So CUTE! I'll have to post pictures later. My youngest junior is 7 weeks - ish and the oldest I have is 3 years.
> 
> Tyler


Welcome to the hobby. You should definitely post some pictures.


----------



## Nikki

Ahhh... a need a lionhead! Like... I NEED one! My mom was going to buy a pair so we could breed them. But then a show lady who breeds lops,dwarfs etc.. said not to since they don't sell for much. She said that theres someone who has a lniohead with a perfect body, then another person with a perfect head... but they never can match it up. I don't think that's true... but oh well. Also I'm concerned because she said since they have long fur, when the kits are in the nest they could get hair in their eyes since it's so long, and they could get sick and die. :/ Oh well though...


----------



## ibreedlionheads

Nikki said:
			
		

> Ahhh... a need a lionhead! Like... I NEED one! My mom was going to buy a pair so we could breed them. But then a show lady who breeds lops,dwarfs etc.. said not to since they don't sell for much. She said that theres someone who has a lniohead with a perfect body, then another person with a perfect head... but they never can match it up. I don't think that's true... but oh well. Also I'm concerned because she said since they have long fur, when the kits are in the nest they could get hair in their eyes since it's so long, and they could get sick and die. :/ Oh well though...


That's a load of crap...

First off, Lionheads have the same problem as Netherland Dwarfs do when it comes to type. You need good type, with a nice headmount, and good bone structure. Nethies have been around longer, so yes, they're going to have better type overall. The mane does throw a curveball because you have to consider that when deciding breedings.

Second, if you're serious about breeding, don't worry about price. Breed for your enjoyment and to better the breed and help it get passed. Every breed has a different popularity and price in areas. I live in PA and we have the highest number of Lionhead breeders than any other state. I also just started breeding about a year ago. It's really hard to sell rabbits.

And I've never had a problem with kits getting fur in their eyes.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

can anyone tell me what color he would be called? just curious....


----------



## TherapyBunnies

He looks like a Sable Point. Genotype: aaB_cchl_D_ee


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Gentle Lions now have blues. I think all are blue otters maybe 1 blue ?silver martin. 2 are does for sure. 1 I  am thinking doe, but not totally sure. 

FSF's RazMa Taz





FSF's TBD/?





FSF's White Sox


----------



## HankTheTank

How often do you guys have to brush your lionheads? Ours seems to be getting matted lately...also, do any of you shave or trim the fur? Thanks


----------



## TherapyBunnies

We brush every week to two weeks. We use a pet brush called the Furminator, but have to be careful not to over brush the manes. I trim the breed bunnies that are not show bunnies that get poopy butts.


----------



## tkfarms

Ok, I have a question...

My lionhead doe is missing a patch of hair on her forehead! Its not infected because its not crusty, red, or inflamed. I see no evidence of parasitic activity. Is it reasonable to believe that she got into a fight with the rabbit next to her?


----------



## Hickoryneck

My daughter has a REW Lionhead Doe I believe she is pet quality she is cute and lives in my daughters room. My daughter wants to buy a mate for her girl and start breeding her twice a year there is a local breeder who has some really nice rabbits (she breeds/shows pedigreed lionheads) she sells them at one of the swaps I attend monthly and I have been debating on wether or not to give in and buy one she has mostly solids. 

What would be a good color match for our doe? I do not know anything about her back ground so cannot tell you about her parents or siblings color I like colorful litters and that would be one of the goals 

I would post a pic of her but have no clue how to do that Scratch that figured it out


----------



## TherapyBunnies

TheREW looks to be double maned, which is good.  REW, Black and Tort are the colors on the current Certificate of Development and if passed will be the colors to have for show.  Get a Back buck that carries REW.  REW x Black carrying REW in theory will most likely produce both. If she is Agouti, A_B_ccD_E_ you will get mostly Chestnuts. After you breed her you will find out more about her genotype and what color works best to breed her to.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

i got a new baby last week from a friend. this is mimzy she is an orange/black jap harlequin lionhead. she is a babydoll!!


----------



## stitchcounting

Max i rehomed him off CL from so weird jewish lady who had like 20 buns 0.o


----------



## Hickoryneck

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> TheREW looks to be double maned, which is good.  REW, Black and Tort are the colors on the current Certificate of Development and if passed will be the colors to have for show.  Get a Back buck that carries REW.  REW x Black carrying REW in theory will most likely produce both. If she is Agouti, A_B_ccD_E_ you will get mostly Chestnuts. After you breed her you will find out more about her genotype and what color works best to breed her to.


What is the difference between Single and Double Maned?


----------



## Hickoryneck

stitchcounting said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7450_055.jpg
> 
> Max i rehomed him off CL from so weird jewish lady who had like 20 buns 0.o


What a cutie


----------



## therealsilkiechick

single is wool just around the face. if it is double it has that plus a wool skirt around the butt also.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

Thought I would post some new picks

My 1st dilute, a blue point (pearl point) marten doe






her pretty eye color





My 1st champion Best in Breed, Cotton, REW Buck, 








His littermate / sister, Hera, Best Opposite Sex


----------

